# Dual Core oder Quad Core zum Zocken ?



## harrydeluxe (19. Juli 2008)

Hey Forum-User,
im Vorfeld gesagt: Ich will mir einen neuen Rechner in den nächsten Wochen zusammenbauen, nun ist mein Hauptproblem den richtigen CPU zu finden. Ich recherchiere schon seit 10,11 Tagen ob ich nun in meinen Rechner einen Dual Core oder einen Quad Core einbauen soll aber ich komm einfach nicht auf den Punkt. Vorallendingen hatte ich das Phänomen das ich den einen Tag den Dual Core wollte und am anderen Tag wieder den Quad. Einst hatte ich mich entschieden für den Dual Core und hab mir gedacht: Guck nochmal in die aktuelle Ausgabe der PCGH ob das jetzt alles so in Ordnung geht und dann hab ich gesehen, dass in diesen QUAD vs DUAL Test die Quads besser abgeschnitten haben. Seitdem weiss ich garnicht mehr was ich machen soll.     Die aktuellen Spiele unterstützen und profitieren schon von Quads. Der Rechner soll hauptsächlich zum Zocken gedacht sein.(Hinsichtlich für Spiele wie Crysis, Far Cry 2, AC, Racedriver Grid, Alan Wake, Fallout 3, HAWX, Rage, Resident Evil 5, Mirror's Edge, Dead Space, Operation Flashpoint 2, Mafia 2, Fifa 09, PES 2009 etc. (was eben die nächsten 1,2,3 Jahre rauskommen soll)) Bitte um eure Meinung und Vorschläge wie ich vorgehen soll (welchen CPU ich nun wählen sollte, ob ich noch warten soll, etc.), wenn möglich mit Quellenangaben !

Danke


----------



## Korn86 (19. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja bei deiner Entscheidung:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=421&tid=6926248&mid=6926748#6926748

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/prozessoren/2008/test_amd_phenom_x4_9850_black_edition/21/#abschnitt_crysis

Also in den Computerbase-Test ist ein 3GHz Dualcore (E6850) immer schneller als ein 2,4GHz Quadcore (Q6600), ich persönlich würde dir daher zu einem E8400 für ca 130 Euro raten 

MfG Korn86


----------



## Zubunapy (19. Juli 2008)

Korn86 am 19.07.2008 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hilft dir das ja bei deiner Entscheidung:
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=421&tid=6926248&mid=6926748#6926748
> 
> ...


Ich nicht  Schau dir mal die Spieleliste an. Die genannten Spiele profitieren/ werden von Quad profitieren. Ein DualCore sollte heute nicht mehr in einem PC landen. Erstens reicht die Geschwindigkeit des q6600 mehr als aus und zwaeitens wird er immer mehr ausgenutzt. Ein 8400 ist imo rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## harrydeluxe (19. Juli 2008)

Welche Liste ?


----------



## Zubunapy (19. Juli 2008)

harrydeluxe am 19.07.2008 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Liste ?



Na deine. :-o



> (Hinsichtlich für Spiele wie Crysis, Far Cry 2, AC, Racedriver Grid, Alan Wake, Fallout 3, HAWX, Rage, Resident Evil 5, Mirror's Edge, Dead Space, Operation Flashpoint 2, Mafia 2, Fifa 09, PES 2009 etc. (was eben die nächsten 1,2,3 Jahre rauskommen soll))


----------



## harrydeluxe (19. Juli 2008)

achso, sry habe falsch verstanden ^^

 Welchen Quad würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen, wenn ihr schon sagt, hol dir ein Quad, die Spiele die du zocken willst die sind so gut wie alle mit Quadcoreunterstützung bzw. die profitieren von einem Quad Core ?

was haltet ihr denn von dem master plan ?

komm ich besser bzw. günstiger weg wenn ich jetzt den E 8400 nehme, den wenn es notwendig wird übertakten und iwann in 1, 2jahren dann umrüste wenn es wirklich nötig ist ?

Wollt dann schon nachher mit den Rechner bis 2011 und 2012 kommen. Evtl. mal ne neue Grafikkarte zwischendurch kaufen und wie eben erläutert, falls ihr mir jetzt noch den E8400 empfehlt dann 2009 oder 2010 auf QuadCore rüsten d.h. höchstens nochmal 300 € in den Rechner kloppen und dann die Generation nach Sandy Bridge erst wieder verbauen mit 22nm Octacore oder Sedecimcore mit 16 Kernen ^^


----------



## orca26 (19. Juli 2008)

> komm ich besser bzw. günstiger weg wenn ich jetzt den E 8400 nehme, den wenn es notwendig wird übertakten und iwann in 1, 2jahren dann umrüste wenn es wirklich nötig ist ?



 

Mach es so. Die ganzen Spiele werden eh immer GPU lastiger,mit einem Dualcore wirst du noch lange auskommen.


----------



## dawo (19. Juli 2008)

Wenn dir Stromverbrauch und Preis vollkommen egal sind und wenn du den Pc wirklich so lange behalten willst, dann hole dir das beste, was du kriegen kannst (=Quad). der nehalem wird inkompatibel zum bisherigen sockel 775 sein und außerdem ddr3 benötigen. d.h. ein späteres aufrüsten ohne mainboardneukauf wird nicht möglich sein.

ich habe vor kurzem bei mir einen e8400 verbaut und bin voll zufrieden. allerdings hatte ich folgende ansprüche: möglichst geringer verbrauch und passiv kühlbar bei bestmöglicher spieleleistung.
ich spiele zu 100% ut3. das einzige spiel, welches in nächster zeit den weg auf meine hdd finden wird, wird drakensang sein.


----------



## Korn86 (19. Juli 2008)

harrydeluxe am 19.07.2008 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> was haltet ihr denn von dem master plan ?
> 
> komm ich besser bzw. günstiger weg wenn ich jetzt den E 8400 nehme, den wenn es notwendig wird übertakten und iwann in 1, 2jahren dann umrüste wenn es wirklich nötig ist ?



Jep, so will ich es ja auch machen, denn man kann doch bei dem Benchmarks von GRID sehr gut sehen, dass ein E8400 trotz Vierkernunterstützung mindestens genauso schnell wie ein Q6600 ist und der Q6600 ist etwas teurer und wird höchstwahrscheinlich, bei Spielen die nachher nur noch mit vier Kernen flüssig laufen auch nicht mehr schnell genug sein, dann musst du so oder so wieder aufrüsten 
Das war damals bei den ersten Zweikern-CPU, dem Athlon 64 X2 3800+ genauso, als dann Gothic 3 raus kam, das erste wirkliche zweikernoptimierte Spiel, da war die CPU auch viel zu schwach, das Spiel war erst mit einem Core 2 Duo oder einem Athlon 64 X2 5600+ richtig spielbar  
Ich weiß genau, wenn ich aufrüsten muss, weil mein E8400 nicht mehr ausreicht, dann müssen die ganzen Leute mit ihrem Q6600 auch aufrüsten, jedoch habe ich mit meinem E8400 einige Vorteile, wie im Moment mehr Power in aktuellen Spielen, weniger Wärmeentwicklung, einen geringeren Stromverbrauch und der E8400 war damals und ist heute auch noch billiger  

MfG Korn86


----------



## Zubunapy (19. Juli 2008)

orca26 am 19.07.2008 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> > komm ich besser bzw. günstiger weg wenn ich jetzt den E 8400 nehme, den wenn es notwendig wird übertakten und iwann in 1, 2jahren dann umrüste wenn es wirklich nötig ist ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Folgendes: Ein 8400 taktet werkseitig mit 3ghz, richtig? Preislich liegt er so bei 150€uro. 
Ein q6700 liegt bei 170 und taktet werkseitig mit 2,66ghz. 240Mhz mehrtakt und zwei Kerne weniger. Bringt das wirklich etwas? Die Antwort ist einfach: Nein. 2,66ghz dualcore reichen heute. 2,66ghz Quad reichen morgen. Also warum um alles in der Welt heute 150€uro ausgeben, wenn man morgen nochmals 150 ausgeben will/ muss. Dann mach es gleich richtig und nimm nen QuadCore. Dieses "DualCore reicht noch" Gelaber ist totaler Schwachfug. Wer SCHON einen DualCore drinhat, braucht noch kein Quad, richtig. Wer aber nen neuen PC zusammenstellen will, sollte nicht mehr auf DC setzen. Oder würdest du dir heute nen Smart kaufen (scheiß Beispiel, aber es passt), wenn deine Frau schwanger wäre? In 5 Monaten müsstest du den kleinen Wagen verkaufen und ein größeres holen. Also kannst du doch auch heute schon was größeres holen, wenn der Nutzen bereits absehbar ist. Ich hoffe, das war verständlich


----------



## Korn86 (19. Juli 2008)

Zubunapy am 19.07.2008 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Folgendes: Ein 8400 taktet werkseitig mit 3ghz, richtig? Preislich liegt er so bei 150€uro.
> Ein q6700 liegt bei 170 und taktet werkseitig mit 2,66ghz. 240Mhz mehrtakt und zwei Kerne weniger. Bringt das wirklich etwas? Die Antwort ist einfach: Nein. 2,66ghz dualcore reichen heute. 2,66ghz Quad reichen morgen. Also warum um alles in der Welt heute 150€uro ausgeben, wenn man morgen nochmals 150 ausgeben will/ muss. Dann mach es gleich richtig und nimm nen QuadCore. Dieses "DualCore reicht noch" Gelaber ist totaler Schwachfug. Wer SCHON einen DualCore drinhat, braucht noch kein Quad, richtig. Wer aber nen neuen PC zusammenstellen will, sollte nicht mehr auf DC setzen. Oder würdest du dir heute nen Smart kaufen (scheiß Beispiel, aber es passt), wenn deine Frau schwanger wäre? In 5 Monaten müsstest du den kleinen Wagen verkaufen und ein größeres holen. Also kannst du doch auch heute schon was größeres holen, wenn der Nutzen bereits absehbar ist. Ich hoffe, das war verständlich



Falsch, der E8400 kostet nur 125€ und hat einen viel größeren L2 Cache, dadurch ist er nochmal 10% schneller als ein gleich getakteter E6XX0 

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p413800_CPU-Intel-Core-2-Duo-E8400-3-00GHz-1333MHz-S775-6MB-45nm-Box.html


----------



## Zubunapy (19. Juli 2008)

Korn86 am 19.07.2008 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch, der E8400 kostet nur 125€ und hat einen viel größeren L2 Cache, dadurch ist er nochmal 10% schneller als ein gleich getakteter E6XX0
> 
> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p413800_CPU-Intel-Core-2-Duo-E8400-3-00GHz-1333MHz-S775-6MB-45nm-Box.html


Okay, dann kostet ein q6700 eben 155€uro. Um so besser. Und ein e6xxx stand NIE zur Debatte. Ich würde niemandem noch nen e6600 empfehlen. Wäre ja albern. Aber nen Q6700 kann man sofort empfehlen. Und dieser ist einem gleichgetakteten DualCore überlegen, egal, wieviel Cache.


----------



## Korn86 (19. Juli 2008)

Zubunapy am 19.07.2008 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, dann kostet ein q6700 eben 155€uro. Um so besser. Und ein e6xxx stand NIE zur Debatte. Ich würde niemandem noch nen e6600 empfehlen. Wäre ja albern. Aber nen Q6700 kann man sofort empfehlen. Und dieser ist einem gleichgetakteten DualCore überlegen, egal, wieviel Cache.



Der Q6700 hat auch nur 4 MB L2-Cache für zwei Kerne, wie der E6XX0, da die beiden L2-Caches der zwei zusammengepappten CPUs nicht miteinander verbunden sind 
Die jetzigen Quads sind absoluter Schwachsinn und werden wenn es wirklich Spiel gibt die 4 Keren explizit fordern auch nicht mehr ausreichen, somit sind sie auch nicht zukunftssicher, derzeit ist man mit einem schnellen Dualcore besser bedient:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/prozessoren/2008/test_amd_phenom_x4_9850_black_edition/21/#abschnitt_crysis


----------



## dawo (19. Juli 2008)

Mmh,

meine Glaskugel ist mir leider gestern zerbrochen!  
wer weiß, wie schnell das wirkliche potenzial der quadcores ausgenutzt wird.
im moment stimmt einfach das verhältnis von preis, stromverbrauch und spieleleistung noch nicht. der e8400 schafft aktuelle spiele wirklich ohne probleme und wird sicher nicht gleich nächsten monat an der wand lehnend röcheln...
ich denke mal, daß die graka wie oben schon bemerkt eine fast noch wichtigere rolle spielt.

deine entscheidung liegt bei a) beste Leistung oder b) bestes Verhältnis von preis und leistung.

man müßte halt mal die großen spieleschmieden fragen, wie schnell die vorhaben, auf 4 kerne umzusteigen...


----------



## Zubunapy (19. Juli 2008)

Korn86 am 19.07.2008 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Q6700 hat auch nur 4 MB L2-Cache für zwei Kerne, wie der E6XX0, da die beiden L2-Caches der zwei zusammengepappten CPUs nicht miteinander verbunden sind
> Die jetzigen Quads sind absoluter Schwachsinn und werden wenn es wirklich Spiel gibt die 4 Keren explizit fordern auch nicht mehr ausreichen, somit sind sie auch nicht zukunftssicher, derzeit ist man mit einem schnellen Dualcore besser bedient:
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/prozessoren/2008/test_amd_phenom_x4_9850_black_edition/21/#abschnitt_crysis


Jaja. Und jetzt schauen wir aufs performancerating und stellen fest, dass ein q6700 schneller ist (um 5 % ) als ein e6850. Eigenartig, wo der doch so viel schneller tatket. Nach der Cache-Theorie müsste ein e8400 (10% schneller als gleichgetakteter e6xxx) also 5% schneller sein, als ein q6700. Ergo wäre ein gleichgetakteter Quad wieder schneller. 

Danke, dass du mir nen Beweis frei Haus geliefert hast


----------



## Zubunapy (19. Juli 2008)

dawo am 19.07.2008 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> man müßte halt mal die großen spieleschmieden fragen, wie schnell die vorhaben, auf 4 kerne umzusteigen...


Crytek und Ubisoft würden antworten: Das haben wir bereits getan.

Und einige andere - wie THQ - müssten ähnliches von sich geben. Wobei umsteigen natürlich Quatsch ist. Jedes aktuelle Spiel lässt sich auch mit einem Singlecore vernünftig spielen. Nicht perfekt, aber vernünftig. Profitieren bedeutet nicht, dass es zwingend erforderlich wird. Und ja, ein e8400 wird morgen nicht die Luft ausgehen. Aber schau mal 2 Jahre weiter.


----------



## dawo (19. Juli 2008)

Zubunapy am 19.07.2008 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Korn86 am 19.07.2008 17:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach leute! harrydeluxe wollte doch nur ein paar denkanregungen... nicht gleich wieder die virtuelle keule schwingen...


----------



## Korn86 (19. Juli 2008)

Zubunapy am 19.07.2008 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja. Und jetzt schauen wir aufs performancerating und stellen fest, dass ein q6700 schneller ist (um 5 % ) als ein e6850. Eigenartig, wo der doch so viel schneller tatket. Nach der Cache-Theorie müsste ein e8400 (10% schneller als gleichgetakteter e6xxx) also 5% schneller sein, als ein q6700. Ergo wäre ein gleichgetakteter Quad wieder schneller.
> 
> Danke, dass du mir nen Beweis frei Haus geliefert hast



Sag mal, raffst du es nicht?!

Es geht um die Spielebenchmarks, in keinem Spiel ist ein Q6600 schneller als ein E6850 
Dir ist aber schon klar, dass in das Performancerating auch die Anwendungen mit einbezogen werden oder?.............  
Das Quads in Anwendungen gegenüber Dualcores Vorteile haben ist wohl klar, es geht hier aber um *Spiele* somit verfälscht das Performancerating das Ergebnis, verstanden?


----------



## Korn86 (19. Juli 2008)

Zubunapy am 19.07.2008 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> dawo am 19.07.2008 17:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In zwei Jahren kannst du einen billig zusammengeklebten Quad auch wegwerfen


----------



## AndreasMarkert (19. Juli 2008)

Wie wäre es denn, jetzt eine sehr preiswerte DC-CPU z.B. Pentium Dual-Core zu wählen und dann später auf nen Quad zu setzen?
Übertakten ist schliesslich auch ne sehr einfache Option um kostengünstig an mehr Leistung zu kommen.

Atm handelt es sich imho eher um eine Glaubensfrage bei diesem leidigen Thema.

Meine nächste CPU hat jedenfalls mindestens 4 Kerne, wenn nicht sogar mehr.
 

Mir ist allerdings bis jetzt noch keine Anwendung untergekommen (außer Prime) die meine CPU zu 100% ausgelastet hätte!


----------



## Korn86 (19. Juli 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 19.07.2008 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es denn, jetzt eine sehr preiswerte DC-CPU z.B. Pentium Dual-Core zu wählen und dann später auf nen Quad zu setzen?
> Übertakten ist schliesslich auch ne sehr einfache Option um kostengünstig an mehr Leistung zu kommen.
> 
> Atm handelt es sich imho eher um eine Glaubensfrage bei diesem leidigen Thema.
> ...



Andreas, Hi   du lebst ja auch noch xD^^

Endlich mal einer, der versteht was ich sagen will  
Am besten man wartet einfach ab, bis man wirklich vier Kerne braucht, dann kommt man am günstigsten mit der besten Leistung weg


----------



## e-freak1 (19. Juli 2008)

Korn86 am 19.07.2008 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> In zwei Jahren kannst du einen billig zusammengeklebten Quad auch wegwerfen




wieso ? es geht doch einfach nur um "multithreading" und solang die spieleundustrie nicht mitspielt, wird auch ein nehalem der sogar 2 threads pro kern abarbeiten kann nicht viel nützen.

Dass die spiele-entwickler am umdenken sind und jedes aktuelle game bereits mindestens dual-core optimiert ist und kommende spiele immer mehr auf multithreading setzen ist ein quad durchaus zu empfehlen.

Und wenn die meisten games auch erst mitte/ende 2009 massiv auf 4 kerne setzen werden, dann wird trotzdem auch ein q6600 mit "nur" 4 threads definitiv schneller sein als ein höhergetakteter dualcore mit nur 2, wetten ?


----------



## Korn86 (19. Juli 2008)

e-freak1 am 19.07.2008 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Korn86 am 19.07.2008 17:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann wird aber ein Q6600 ebensowenig ausreichen zum Spielen, wenn ein 3 GHz Dualcore nicht mehr reichen sollte und dass man Spiele nicht ganz so gut auf vier Kerne optimieren kann wie bestimmte Anwendungen ist ja auch klar


----------



## AndreasMarkert (19. Juli 2008)

Korn86 am 19.07.2008 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 19.07.2008 17:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar, bei dem Mistwetter muss ich nicht soviel arbeiten.  
Also in relativ kurzer Zeit wird man sich über die Frage ob 2 oder 4 Kerne das Optimum sind nur noch kaputtlachen, dessen bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.
Man hört ja schon von 12 Kernen bei AMD und 8Kernen mit Hyperthreading bei Intel und das sind sicher nur die bescheidenen Anfänge.
In 3 Jahren lautet es dann vergleichbar hier im Forum:
Noch auf 64 Kerne setzen oder doch gleich lieber 256 um Zukunftssicher zu sein?


----------



## Korn86 (19. Juli 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 19.07.2008 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, bei dem Mistwetter muss ich nicht soviel arbeiten.
> Also in relativ kurzer Zeit wird man sich über die Frage ob 2 oder 4 Kerne das Optimum sind nur noch kaputtlachen, dessen bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.
> Man hört ja schon von 12 Kernen bei AMD und 8Kernen mit Hyperthreading bei Intel und das sind sicher nur die bescheidenen Anfänge.
> In 3 Jahren lautet es dann vergleichbar hier im Forum:
> Noch auf 64 Kerne setzen oder doch gleich lieber 256 um Zukunftssicher zu sein?



Da hast du allerdings schon recht, also lieber warten bis es wirklich etwas besseres gibt und es sich lohnt eine neue CPU zu kaufen, bin im Moment noch mehr als zufrieden 
Bei 64 Kernen kommt bestimmt noch die Frage dazu, ob nun noch eine Wasserkühlung ausreicht, oder ob es doch schon eine Kompressorkühlung sein muss  
Ne ich finde die Entwicklung irgendwie schon sehr beängstigend, gerade wegen des Stromverbrauchs, der TDP und vor allem wegen der immer schlechter werdenden Skalierung


----------



## AndreasMarkert (19. Juli 2008)

Korn86 am 19.07.2008 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 19.07.2008 18:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, andrerseits werden die Fertigungsprozesse ja auch immer kleiner und die Energieausbeute damit besser, oder?
Bei den Grakas scheint das atm aber nicht zu gelten, leider!


----------



## Korn86 (19. Juli 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 19.07.2008 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, andrerseits werden die Fertigungsprozesse ja auch immer kleiner und die Energieausbeute damit besser, oder?
> Bei den Grakas scheint das atm aber nicht zu gelten, leider!



Ja, das ist schon eine schlimme Entwicklung  
Wollte ja auch eine HD 4870 kaufen, wenn Powerplay nicht funktioniert, wird es wohl eher ein GT200b


----------



## Zubunapy (19. Juli 2008)

Korn86 am 19.07.2008 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 19.07.2008 17:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh doch, ich verstehe nur zu gut. Es wird immer wieder beteuert, dass das, was heute gilt, morgen immernoch aktuell ist. Dass aber schon heute einige Games von Quad profitieren, wird unterschlagen.



> Es geht um die Spielebenchmarks, in keinem Spiel ist ein Q6600 schneller als ein E6850



Richtig. Ein q6700 (von dem ich hier rede, auch wenn du es nicht verstehen willst/ kannst) hingegen ist genauso schnell/ schneller. Je nachdem.

Nie schneller, aber vergleichbar schnell?

Oder?


----------



## Korn86 (19. Juli 2008)

Ein Q6700 ist in keinem der getesteten Spiele schneller als ein E8400 und dabei ist ein E8400 noch billiger 
Ein E8400 ist wegen des größeren L2-Caches zwischen 6 und 10% schneller als ein E6850 
Was ich versucht habe zu erklären, ist dass man eh nicht für die Zukunft kaufen kann, nur für das jetzt und hier, weil in der Zukunft gibt es dann eh wieder viel schnellere CPUs, der Nahelem soll sogar Ende des Jahres mit 8 Kernen kommen


----------



## harrydeluxe (19. Juli 2008)

ja aber noch nicht für den massenmarkt... die sollen erst mitte/ende nächsten jahres kommen. solange könnte ich noch warten, möchte ich aber nicht da schon zu viele Games in der Zwischenzeit kommen, die für mich sehr interessant sind. Kommt mit Sandy Bridge eigentlich ein neuer Sockel ? Würd gern den Nehalem Sockel überspringen wenn es geht. Wenn ich aufrüsten würde in den nächsten 1, 2 Jahren würde ich  eher favosieren auf den alten Sockel zu rüsten. Sonst könnte ich ja beim aufrüsten direkt ein neues Board, Prozessor, GraKa und neue Rams kaufen. Deswegen würd ich lieber dann nachher ein guten 775er Quad Core holen mit vllt. ein neuen Grafikkarte und dann bis 2011, 2012 ruhe haben und fertig. Komm ich jedenfalls billiger weg.  

Was denkt ihr ?


----------



## AndreasMarkert (19. Juli 2008)

harrydeluxe am 19.07.2008 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber noch nicht für den massenmarkt... die sollen erst mitte/ende nächsten jahres kommen. solange könnte ich noch warten, möchte ich aber nicht da schon zu viele Games in der Zwischenzeit kommen, die für mich sehr interessant sind. Kommt mit Sandy Bridge eigentlich ein neuer Sockel ? Würd gern den Nehalem Sockel überspringen wenn es geht. Wenn ich aufrüsten würde in den nächsten 1, 2 Jahren würde ich  eher favosieren auf den alten Sockel zu rüsten. Sonst könnte ich ja beim aufrüsten direkt ein neues Board, Prozessor, GraKa und neue Rams kaufen. Deswegen würd ich lieber dann nachher ein guten 775er Quad Core holen mit vllt. ein neuen Grafikkarte und dann bis 2011, 2012 ruhe haben und fertig. Komm ich jedenfalls billiger weg.
> 
> Was denkt ihr ?


Billiger kommt man im Endeffekt nie weg, ganz egal wie mans macht.
Irgendwo tut sich immer eine Inkompatibilität auf, dafür sorgen die Hardwareproduzenten schon.
Is halt so, wer spielen will muss kräftig zahlen!


----------



## Zubunapy (19. Juli 2008)

Korn86 am 19.07.2008 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein E8400 ist wegen des größeren L2-Caches zwischen 6 und 10% schneller als ein E6850
> Was ich versucht habe zu erklären, ist dass man eh nicht für die Zukunft kaufen kann, nur für das jetzt und hier, weil in der Zukunft gibt es dann eh wieder viel schnellere CPUs, der Nahelem soll sogar Ende des Jahres mit 8 Kernen kommen



Das ist alles richtig. Das ist auch das Problem dieses Themas. Im Prinzip reicht ein DC aus, ja. Aber ein Quad reicht länger aus. 2,66ghz dc sind absolut ausreichend für alles, was auf dem Markt ist. Viel entscheidender ist, wie hier oft auch erwähnt wird, die Graka. Und genau deswegen würde ich eher auf vier Kerne setzen. Wenn Spiele auf diese hin optimiert werden, geht das häufig auch mit extra Effekten einher. Mehr physikalische Spielereien, bessere KI usw. Also worin besteht der Sinn eines DC? Eine solche CPU würde ICH nur kaufen, wenn das Budget knapp ist. Ansonsten darf immer ein Vierkerner rein. Sicherlich kommt Ende des Jahres Octacore. Aber bis die sich etablieren, dauert es wohl noch ne Weile. Wie lange gibt es schon QuadCore? Erst jetzt sind genügend Spiele da, die davon profitieren, dass man von einem Sinn sprechen kann. 

Übrigens wurden nur sieben Spiele getestet. Die meisten davon profitieren von Quad gar nicht. Bestes Beispiel: Fear. Was das da zu suchen hatte, verstehe ich gar nicht. Das Spiel ist sowas von nicht mehr zeitgemäß für CPU-Last. Da gibt es aktuellere und forderndere Spiele (C&C3 oder SupCom zum Beispiel). Der Test ist für mich nicht repräsentativ.

Schau dir mal UT3 an. Das beweist doch, dass aktuelle Spiele durchaus nach mehr Kernen verlangen. Und auch Assassins Creed kann viele Kerne schon gut leiden. Aber die wahren Kernkracher kommen erst noch.

Diese Diskussion ist aber in etwa so sinnvoll wie ne Sauna ohne Tür. Im Endeffekt muss jeder für sich selbst wissen, welchen Anspruch er hat. Ich habe Quad und bereue keinen ausgegebenen €ent. Wer aber unbedingt viel Hertz pro €uro braucht, muss beim DC bleiben und damit glücklich werden.


----------



## harrydeluxe (19. Juli 2008)

welchen quad core hast du denn ?

hab auch gehört, dass sich zu nem Quad Core eher DDR 3 Speicher lohnen würde, da dieser besser mit einem Quad besser zusammenarbeitet


----------



## Zubunapy (20. Juli 2008)

harrydeluxe am 19.07.2008 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> welchen quad core hast du denn ?
> 
> hab auch gehört, dass sich zu nem Quad Core eher DDR 3 Speicher lohnen würde, da dieser besser mit einem Quad besser zusammenarbeitet


Ansich dürfte es dem Quad relativ egal sein. Meinem q6600 ist es jedenfalls egal  Allerdings muss ich sagen, im Nachhinein, dass etwas Geduld sich gelohnt hätte. EInen Monat nach meinem Kauf war ein q6700 so teuer wie mein q6600


----------



## Korn86 (20. Juli 2008)

Zubunapy am 20.07.2008 01:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansich dürfte es dem Quad relativ egal sein. Meinem q6600 ist es jedenfalls egal  Allerdings muss ich sagen, im Nachhinein, dass etwas Geduld sich gelohnt hätte. EInen Monat nach meinem Kauf war ein q6700 so teuer wie mein q6600



Das ist natürlich echt scheiße, aber vielleicht wird der Q9450 oder sogar der Q9650 Ende des Jahres so günstig, dass ich es mir auch nochmal überlege eine neue CPU zu kaufen 

MfG Korn86


----------



## Zubunapy (20. Juli 2008)

Korn86 am 20.07.2008 02:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 20.07.2008 01:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Falls Octa dann wirklich schon in den Startlöchern steht, werden die Preise sicherlich wiedermal purzeln. Alles andere würde micht doch sehr wundern. Spätestens kurz nach Weihnachten gehen die bestimmt runter.


----------



## Korn86 (20. Juli 2008)

Zubunapy am 20.07.2008 02:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls Octa dann wirklich schon in den Startlöchern steht, werden die Preise sicherlich wiedermal purzeln. Alles andere würde micht doch sehr wundern. Spätestens kurz nach Weihnachten gehen die bestimmt runter.



Jo und genau deshalb kaufe ich auch nicht mehr für die Zukunft, sondern lieber dann wenn es nötig ist oder es ein Topangebot gibt, wie Anfang des Jahres den E8400, der da ungefähr 100 Euro günstiger als ein E6850 war 
Warten lohnt immer


----------



## Zubunapy (20. Juli 2008)

Korn86 am 20.07.2008 03:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 20.07.2008 02:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn das stimmt, wieso hast du dann schon nen 8400? Würde das stimmen, würde ich noch auf meinem alten Pentium eins zoggen...


----------



## AndreasMarkert (20. Juli 2008)

Zubunapy am 20.07.2008 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Korn86 am 20.07.2008 03:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pentium MMX ?
Nicht übel die Teile, Rechenpower satt!


----------



## Zubunapy (20. Juli 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 20.07.2008 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Pentium MMX ?
> Nicht übel die Teile, Rechenpower satt!


Eben nicht!! Nichtmal MMX. Ich hatte nen P1 133 ohne MMX.


----------



## Korn86 (20. Juli 2008)

Zubunapy am 20.07.2008 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das stimmt, wieso hast du dann schon nen 8400? Würde das stimmen, würde ich noch auf meinem alten Pentium eins zoggen...



Ach, weißt du was, dann tu das doch und geht mir nicht auf den "Sack", verarschen kann ich mich auch alleine und provozieren lasse ich mich von dir erst recht nicht. Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens für die Zukunft, dass ich dich nicht ernst nehmen brauche, weil du wohl einer dieser Leuten hier bist die nur andere provozieren und beleidigen wollen 

MfG Korn86


----------



## harrydeluxe (20. Juli 2008)

Leute hört auf euch zu streiten und zu verarschen. Ich will hier ernste Antworten was besser für meinen neuen PC wäre. Ein Dual Core oder ein Quad Core ! Da will ich nix von iein scheiss Pentium 1 hören wo ich mal drauf vor 15 Jahre oder was weiss ich gespielt habe. Das soll eine ernste Diskussion sein !

Danke und weitermachen


----------



## Korn86 (20. Juli 2008)

harrydeluxe am 20.07.2008 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute hört auf euch zu streiten und zu verarschen. Ich will hier ernste Antworten was besser für meinen neuen PC wäre. Ein Dual Core oder ein Quad Core ! Da will ich nix von iein scheiss Pentium 1 hören wo ich mal drauf vor 15 Jahre oder was weiss ich gespielt habe. Das soll eine ernste Diskussion sein !
> 
> Danke und weitermachen



Richtig  , leider scheint das Zubunapy  nicht verstanden zu haben  

Back to topic: Also ich rate dir nach wie vor erstmal zu einem E8400, bis es in einem Jahr Spiele gibt die wirklich von vier Kernen profitieren, bekommst du schon viel schneller und günstigere Vierkerner  Also macht es jetzt keinen Sinn etwas zu kaufen, dass du als Spieler im Moment eh noch nicht nutzen kannst und im Moment langsamer ist als ein etwas günstigerer E8400 
Kauf am besten erst dann wenn du wirklich vier Kerne *brauchst*, im Moment braucht man den als Spieler noch nicht 
Und du kannst auch davon ausgehen, dass wenn in einiger Zeit richtige vierkernoptimierte Spiele erscheinen ein E8400 noch locker ausreicht um flüssig zu spielen, das ist doch alles nur Panikmache hier, die Leistung aktueller Dualcores wird hier immer wieder total unterschätzt, nicht zuletzt wegen der ganzen "Freaks" die hier ihre CPUs bis ans Limit übertakten, obwohl sie das noch nicht einmal brauchen  

MfG Korn86


----------



## r1905 (21. Juli 2008)

harrydeluxe am 19.07.2008 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Forum-User,
> im Vorfeld gesagt: Ich will mir einen neuen Rechner in den nächsten Wochen zusammenbauen, nun ist mein Hauptproblem den richtigen CPU zu finden. Ich recherchiere schon seit 10,11 Tagen ob ich nun in meinen Rechner einen Dual Core oder einen Quad Core einbauen soll aber ich komm einfach nicht auf den Punkt. Vorallendingen hatte ich das Phänomen das ich den einen Tag den Dual Core wollte und am anderen Tag wieder den Quad. Einst hatte ich mich entschieden für den Dual Core und hab mir gedacht: Guck nochmal in die aktuelle Ausgabe der PCGH ob das jetzt alles so in Ordnung geht und dann hab ich gesehen, dass in diesen QUAD vs DUAL Test die Quads besser abgeschnitten haben. Seitdem weiss ich garnicht mehr was ich machen soll.     Die aktuellen Spiele unterstützen und profitieren schon von Quads. Der Rechner soll hauptsächlich zum Zocken gedacht sein.(Hinsichtlich für Spiele wie Crysis, Far Cry 2, AC, Racedriver Grid, Alan Wake, Fallout 3, HAWX, Rage, Resident Evil 5, Mirror's Edge, Dead Space, Operation Flashpoint 2, Mafia 2, Fifa 09, PES 2009 etc. (was eben die nächsten 1,2,3 Jahre rauskommen soll)) Bitte um eure Meinung und Vorschläge wie ich vorgehen soll (welchen CPU ich nun wählen sollte, ob ich noch warten soll, etc.), wenn möglich mit Quellenangaben !
> hi. hab mir letzte woche einen core 2 e 8400 gekauft und bin mit dem preis leistungs verhältnis sehr zufrieden.meiner meinung nach ist die richtige  hauptplatine entscheidend wenn man vorausschauend denkt.egal ob du dir heute einen core 2 oder 4 kaufst, in 2 jahren sind beide zu langsam.


----------



## Korn86 (21. Juli 2008)

r1905 am 21.07.2008 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> hi. hab mir letzte woche einen core 2 e 8400 gekauft und bin mit dem preis leistungs verhältnis sehr zufrieden.meiner meinung nach ist die richtige  hauptplatine entscheidend wenn man vorausschauend denkt.egal ob du dir heute einen core 2 oder 4 kaufst, in 2 jahren sind beide zu langsam.



Richtig, gut erkannt


----------



## harrydeluxe (21. Juli 2008)

Korn86 am 21.07.2008 03:01 schrieb:
			
		

> r1905 am 21.07.2008 00:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Steh zwischen:

-ASUS P5Q Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P45, ATX ~ 100€

- Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3R ,Intel P35, ATX, PCI-Express ~ 80€

Da ich einmal dran bin kann ich direkt auch die restlichen Systemkonfigs schreiben ^^

Netzteil: 600W be quiet! Straight Power E5
Graka: ATI HD4870 512MB Sapphire GDDR5 2XDVI TV 
Frage zur GraKa: Da die GeForce GTX 260 nun so günstig geworden ist, steh ich zwischen beiden karten
RAM: DDR 2 1000MHZ 4 GB(2x2GB) G-Skill CL5
DVD Brenner LG GSA-H58N
Frage: Sollte ich noch ein DVD-Leser dabei holen oder reicht der Brenner ?
HD: SATA 500GB 7200 32MB Seagate 7200rpm ST3500320AS

Software: XP Home Edition ( zukünftig eine zu dem PC passende Vista Version, wegen Alan Wake)


----------



## Korn86 (21. Juli 2008)

harrydeluxe am 21.07.2008 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Steh zwischen:
> 
> -ASUS P5Q Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P45, ATX ~ 100€
> 
> - Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3R ,Intel P35, ATX, PCI-Express ~ 80€



Nimm das ASUS P5Q Pro, da es schon PCIE 2.0 unterstzützt, was je nach Spiel bei nur einer Karte bis zu 10% mehr Performance bringen kann 



			
				harrydeluxe am 21.07.2008 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich einmal dran bin kann ich direkt auch die restlichen Systemkonfigs schreiben ^^
> 
> Netzteil: 600W be quiet! Straight Power E5
> Graka: ATI HD4870 512MB Sapphire GDDR5 2XDVI TV
> ...



Also bei der Grafikkarte ist das ja fast schon eine Glaubensfrage  , immerhin sind beide Karten schnell und relative günstig, vielleicht helfen dir die Artikel hier:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2008/test_radeon_hd_4870_cf_geforce_gtx_260_sli/

http://ht4u.net/reviews/2008/amd_radeon_hd_4870/

Ich persönlich würde einfach auf die 1 GB-Version der HD 4870 warten und schauen wie das mit Powerplay aussieht, wann das genau vom Treiber unterstützt wird 

Ob du 2 Laufwerke brauchst musst du selber wissen, habe zwar auch 2 Laufwerke, aber mir hätte auch ein Brenner gereicht 
Ansonsten eine vernünftige Zusammenstellung   

MfG Korn86


----------



## harrydeluxe (21. Juli 2008)

Ich persönlich würde einfach auf die 1 GB-Version der HD 4870 warten und schauen wie das mit Powerplay aussieht, wann das genau vom Treiber unterstützt wird 


Was meinste mit Powerplay ? und wann genau soll die 1Gig Version kommen ?


----------



## Zubunapy (21. Juli 2008)

harrydeluxe am 20.07.2008 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute hört auf euch zu streiten und zu verarschen. Ich will hier ernste Antworten was besser für meinen neuen PC wäre. Ein Dual Core oder ein Quad Core ! Da will ich nix von iein scheiss Pentium 1 hören wo ich mal drauf vor 15 Jahre oder was weiss ich gespielt habe. Das soll eine ernste Diskussion sein !
> 
> Danke und weitermachen



Ja sry. Das mit dem P1 war halt imo die logischste Antwort. Du wolltest ne CPU, die ne Weile hält. Ich Denke, mit nem Quad ist man länger dabei als mit nem DualCore. Und du willst ihn JETZT, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Da sind dann Aussagen wie "warten lohnt sich immer" einfach fehl am Platze und helfen dir nicht wirklich. Deswegen der Kommentar. Ich finde es einfach nur albern, sich jetzt ne CPU für 100€uronen zu besorgen, um dann später ne neue zu kaufen. Wenn man nen PC will, der ne Weile hält, sollte man nicht auf einen älteren Standart setzen. Wie gesagt: Mit Quad ist man imo länger dabei.

Diesen Standpunkt habe ich bis zu besagtem Kommentar auch vertreten. Wenn du wirklich ocen willst, dann ist ein q6700 nunmal die logischste Entscheidung. Die leicht zu erreichenden 3,3Ghz reichen locker für alles, was auf dem Markt ist und die vier Kerne verhelfen dir auf in den nächsten zwei Jahren zu ordentlichen Framerates, was mit einem DualCore fraglich ist.

Mag sein, dass ich total daneben liege, aber daran glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Zubunapy (21. Juli 2008)

r1905 am 21.07.2008 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> hi. hab mir letzte woche einen core 2 e 8400 gekauft und bin mit dem preis leistungs verhältnis sehr zufrieden.meiner meinung nach ist die richtige  hauptplatine entscheidend wenn man vorausschauend denkt.egal ob du dir heute einen core 2 oder 4 kaufst, in 2 jahren sind beide zu langsam.



Auch das sehe ich, mal wieder, geringfügig anders. Aber eines vorweg: Ja, ein DC reicht dicke aus und wird voerst auch noch reichen. Klar. 

Aaaber: Ein aktueller Quad soll in zwei Jahren zu langsam sein? Na, dann frag mal die heutigen Besitzer eines X24800+  Wer ihn hat, braucht eigentlich nix schnelleres. Sicherlich gibt es genügend schnellere CPUs, aber wirklich gebraucht wird diese Rechenleistung nicht. Ein X24800+ ist momentan absolut ausreichend für alle Games. Ne potente Graka zur Seite gestellt, beschleunigt er auch Crysis ohne Murren.

Ergo wird auch ein q6700 sich locker noch zwei Jahre halten und ausreichende Leistung liefern. Ob das bei einem e8400 auch so ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich glaube es wie gesagt nicht. 

@Korn: Nun nimm doch einen kleinen Seitenhieb nicht gleich so persönlich  Wieso ich ihn schrieb, habe ich oben ja schon erklärt. Aber eine Beleidigung war es nicht. Und foppen wollte ich dich auch nicht. Es war nur die Antwort auf den von dir genutzten Sloagen "Warten lohnt sich immer".

Zur Graka: Warte ruhig auf die HD4870 1024  Die Rechenleistung der Radeons ist beachtlich. Und mit mehr V-RAM werden die die GeForces locker schlagen.

Gibt bald eine!!!


----------



## Korn86 (21. Juli 2008)

Zubunapy am 21.07.2008 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> @Korn: Nun nimm doch einen kleinen Seitenhieb nicht gleich so persönlich  Wieso ich ihn schrieb, habe ich oben ja schon erklärt. Aber eine Beleidigung war es nicht. Und foppen wollte ich dich auch nicht. Es war nur die Antwort auf den von dir genutzten Sloagen "Warten lohnt sich immer".



Natürlich nehme ich so etwas persönlich, weil es eine Frechheit ist und meine Kompetenz sowie meine Intelegenz in Frage stellt und solch ein kindisches Verhalten gehört sich einfach nicht, sowas kann man ganz gerne noch in der Grundschule machen, aber nicht hier, schließlich habe ich dich auch nicht angegriffen und toleriere auch deine Einstellung, dann kann ich das auch von dir erwarten 
Allerdings wurden meine Erwartungen ziemlich enttäuscht, solche Kommentare sind hier im Forum schließlich der Grund für die ganzen Flamewars und gehören nicht in eine sachliche Diskussion 
Damit hast du mir nur gezeigt, dass mit dir keine vernünftige Diskussion möglich ist und deshalb werde ich auf zukünftige Diskussionen mit dir verzichten 

MfG Korn86


----------



## Korn86 (21. Juli 2008)

harrydeluxe am 21.07.2008 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinste mit Powerplay ? und wann genau soll die 1Gig Version kommen ?



Die 1GB-Version wird wohl Anfang nächsten Monat lieferbar sein 

Powerplay:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATI_PowerPlay

MfG Korn86


----------



## harrydeluxe (21. Juli 2008)

Korn86 am 21.07.2008 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> harrydeluxe am 21.07.2008 17:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay das heißt also das es perfomancemäßig weniger was am hut hat viel mehr nur um strom zu sparen ?!

und du meinst ich sollte wirklich den monat noch abwarten ?!

mfg harrydeluxe


----------



## Korn86 (21. Juli 2008)

harrydeluxe am 21.07.2008 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> okay das heißt also das es perfomancemäßig weniger was am hut hat viel mehr nur um strom zu sparen ?!
> 
> und du meinst ich sollte wirklich den monat noch abwarten ?!
> 
> mfg harrydeluxe



Na ja, ich tue das doch auch, will mir ja auch eine HD 4870 mit 1 GB zulegen


----------



## harrydeluxe (21. Juli 2008)

Korn86 am 21.07.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> harrydeluxe am 21.07.2008 19:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was wird die denn +- kosten ?


----------



## Zubunapy (21. Juli 2008)

harrydeluxe am 21.07.2008 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Korn86 am 21.07.2008 19:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Link, den ich dir gesandt habe, spricht von 250€uronen. Klingt nach nem fairen Preis für ne Karte, die sogar einer 280 Konkurenz machen kann (je nach Settings, versteht sich)

Edit@Korn: *freu*


----------



## AndreasMarkert (21. Juli 2008)

@ Zubu und Korn:
Jetzt is aber Schulz hiär!    
Habt Euch jetzt mal wieder lieb! 

Morgen sollten auch erste PCGH-Benchmarks zur 4870x2 erscheinen.
Bin echt mal auf Microruckler oder (hoffentlich) nicht gespannt!  
Ansonsten halte ich die 250 Flocken für die 1GB Single 4870 für mehr als angemessen und die Gecube mit dem besseren Kühler sieht auch noch sehr schick aus!


----------



## Zubunapy (21. Juli 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 21.07.2008 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Zubu und Korn:
> Jetzt is aber Schulz hiär!
> Habt Euch jetzt mal wieder lieb!



Das *freu* bezog sich auf eben dieses Thema. Wir haben uns unlängst wieder versöhnt und alles ist Tutti. Aber danke für deine mitfühlenden Worte 

Hach. Ich liebe diese Community  Und das ist nichtmal ein Witz!! 



Spoiler



Obgleich man das Wort Liebe nicht im Straßenslang sondern eher im biblischen Sinne verstehen sollte. Naja, ihr wisst schon. Liebe deinen nächsten


----------



## ImperialTW (21. Juli 2008)

aber eine Sache funktioniert hier nicht: und zwar sobald man über Dual Core oder Quad Core Spricht, gehen die Meinungen in alle Richtungen. Man kennt sich überhaupt nicht mehr aus. Also was nun? E8400 oder Q6700? Oder was???


----------



## harrydeluxe (22. Juli 2008)

ImperialTW am 21.07.2008 23:48 schrieb:
			
		

> aber eine Sache funktioniert hier nicht: und zwar sobald man über Dual Core oder Quad Core Spricht, gehen die Meinungen in alle Richtungen. Man kennt sich überhaupt nicht mehr aus. Also was nun? E8400 oder Q6700? Oder was???



Es gibt kein klares Ja und kein klares Nein. Das scheint echt eine Glaubensfrage zu sein. Aber im Moment ist ein 2Kerner noch flotter und um einiges günstiger (ohne OC versteht sich). Deshalb kauf ich mir lieber jetzt einen 2 Kerner und kauf mir in 1, 2 Jahren einen neueren Quadcore wenn nötig. Wir können darüber nichts aussagen sondern nur prognostizieren ob in Zukunft Quads profitieren. Die Prognosen werden bewahrheitet insofern, dass Far Cry 2 und Alan Wake von Quads profitieren sollen. Wir werden es sehen. Aber mir scheint es logischer jetzt den günstigen Dual zu nehmen und erst wenn es notwendig ist mit neuer Quad Technologie durchzustarten. Vllt. sind die aktuellen Quad Cores in 2 Jahren auch nix mehr wert (was ich zwar nicht ganz glaube) und man bräuchte selbst dann neuere Quad Cores. Aber dann würd ich jetzt unnötig Geld aus dem fenster werfen.  

Deshalb hab ich mich vom E8400 nach über 2 Wochen Überlegung und Denkanregungen von anderen Leuten aus aller Welt überzeugen lassen


----------



## Zubunapy (22. Juli 2008)

harrydeluxe am 22.07.2008 00:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ImperialTW am 21.07.2008 23:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich bist du mit nem guten DC nicht schlecht beraten. Fakt. Aber bedenke folgendes: Das bisschen Mehrleistung, welches dir ein e8400 gegenüber einem q6700 bringt, spürst du in der Praxis nicht. 
Was ich aber in der Praxis gespürt habe (hatte vorher nen e4300 und jetzt nen q6600, jeweils @3ghz), ist der Unterschied in Windoof. Mehr sachen gleichzeitig offen, schnelleres wechseln zwischen Game und Desktop und das wohlige Gefühl, noch reichlich Luft nach oben zu haben.

Aber ein e8400 ist keine schlechte Wahl. Nur finde ich, dass du damit Geld umsonst verprasselst. Mit nem Quad wärest du länger glücklich. Aber das ist meine Meinung, die du nicht teilen musst 




Ich jedenfalls bleibe glücklicher Quaduser.


----------



## harrydeluxe (22. Juli 2008)

Zubunapy am 22.07.2008 00:38 schrieb:
			
		

> harrydeluxe am 22.07.2008 00:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Soweit ich weiss beruht der Q6700 auf der älteren Technologie und hat ein geringeren FSB. Hab auch gehört:  c2q sin ja immer noch einfach nur 2 core2duo komplexe iwie mit einander verbunden d.h. auf 4 kerne kommt die selbe cachegröße wie beim c2d auf 2 kerne was ein riesen nachteil bei einer solchen kerntaktfrequenz ist...
bei denen ab 280 euro is das schon en bisserl anders aber bei den kleineren soll das noch so sein...


----------



## ImperialTW (22. Juli 2008)

also ich bin der meinung dass wenn man vor hat zu übertakten, sollte men nen quad mehnem, ansonsten einen guten dc


----------



## harrydeluxe (22. Juli 2008)

Zubunapy am 22.07.2008 00:38 schrieb:
			
		

> harrydeluxe am 22.07.2008 00:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Biste jetzt schon mit deinem Latein am Ende oder willst du noch zu meiner Antwort Stellung beziehen ? Ich hab 0 OC Erfahrung. Ich hätte also echt kein Bock mir den Prozessor oder sonst was, was am Board geklemmt ist zu schrotten.  Wenn ich mir ein Quad Core holen sollte brauch ich dann auch wieder ein neuen Kühler direkt dabei. Was ist da empfehlenswert ? Da sind dann doch auch wieder direkt 30-50€ weg für Kühler +  es wäre die alte 65nm technologie ?! Also der ganze Kram ist verwirrend. Ohne OC ist klar der dual core besser ! Wie hoch würd ich denn den Q6600 stabil ohne, dass ich mir sorgen machen müsste takten? Will dann nicht auf die Temperatur den ganzen Tag achten sondern, wenn der bei 3,2 GHz unter Last den ganzen laufen würde wie der Standardtakt dann würd mich das auch nur interessieren. (gegebenfalls kühler nennen)

Also was mich vom Quad Core weghält ist:
- Keine OC Erfahrung d.h. bei Standarttakt hat der keine Schnitte im Vergliech Q6600 - E8400
- Ältere Technologie 65nm
- kein SSE 4.1
-geringerer FSB (Modell Q6600): Ändert sich aber beim übertakten oder ?

Neutral: 
+-extra neuer Lüfter (wäre aber beim Dual Core auch iwann nötig falls die Spiele so CPU lastig werden, dass die ka 3,6 GHZ Dual Core für very high einstellung brauch) 
+- Strom interessiert mich auch nur peripher
+- Beide Prozessoren E8400/Q6600 gut übertaktbar
+- Sollen die Spiele jetzt direkt so Multithreading-lastig werden?! KA iwie lastet Crysis mit der bombastischen Grafik und Physik kaum ein 3,0GHz Dual Core aus. Eher GPU-lastig

Was mich für den Quad Core stimmt:
+ 2 Kerne mehr für gleichen Preis
+ (angeblich) zukunftsicherer (Far Cry 2 und Alan wake etc. fressen auch (anscheinend) gerne schon am 3. bzw. 4. Kern. Bei Supreme Commander werden angeblich schon alle 4 Kerne genutzt mit ner auslastung von 30/40 
+ Multithreading
+ spürbar schneller bei einigen Anwendungen die Quad-Core optimiert sind
+ bei gleichen Takt durch OC versägt der Quad den Dual aber das ist ja kaum spürbar (atm)

gruß harrydeluxe

PS.: Geh davon aus, dass ich eher den E8400 nehme. aber ich hab schließlich noch nichts eingekauft und somit ist die Diskussion nicht beendet


----------



## Zubunapy (22. Juli 2008)

harrydeluxe am 22.07.2008 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Biste jetzt schon mit deinem Latein am Ende oder willst du noch zu meiner Antwort Stellung beziehen?


Mmh? Antwort? Ach da oben. Hey, irgendwann reicht es auch mir, imemr das gleiche zu schreiben 



> Ich hab 0 OC Erfahrung.


Dann hab ich da was mistverstanden. Ich dachte, du WILLST ocen, wenn es nötig wäre. Naja, irren ist männlich.



> Wenn ich mir ein Quad Core holen sollte brauch ich dann auch wieder ein neuen Kühler direkt dabei. Was ist da empfehlenswert ?


Für den kleinen Geldbeutel und Nichtocer reicht ein Freezer 7Pro von Arctic Cooling locker aus. Meinen q6600 hat er auch gut gekühlt. Ich konnte sogar etwas ocen. Und für 12€uro +Versandt? Na Hallo!!



> Wie hoch würd ich denn den Q6600 stabil ohne, dass ich mir sorgen machen müsste takten? Will dann nicht auf die Temperatur den ganzen Tag achten sondern, wenn der bei 3,2 GHz unter Last den ganzen laufen würde wie der Standardtakt dann würd mich das auch nur interessieren. (gegebenfalls kühler nennen)



Wie gesagt rate ich eher zum q6700. Der sollte die 3,2 gut erreichen können. Der q6600 kommt meistens nur auf 3Ghz (aber mit Standartspannung). Als Kühler empfielt sich ein Scythe Mugen. Der ist günstig und gut.



> Also was mich vom Quad Core weghält ist:
> - Keine OC Erfahrung d.h. bei Standarttakt hat der keine Schnitte im Vergliech Q6600 - E8400
> - Ältere Technologie 65nm
> - kein SSE 4.1
> -geringerer FSB (Modell Q6600): Ändert sich aber beim übertakten oder ?



Ja ändert sich. Und der q6700 bietet mit 2,66ghz Standarttakt genügend Reserven. Er frisst nur mehr Strom. Das ist der einzige wirkliche Nachteil. Aber wenn man ihn undervoltet, geht es. Der FSB bringt vllt 1-2% Mehrleistung; vernachlässigbar. Die 233 Mhz mehr Takt bringen genauso viel. Nur der Cache schlägt mit 5% zu Buche. Also soo viel langsamer ist der 6700 nicht. Und er hat vier Kerne (mehr beim Pro)



> Neutral:
> +-extra neuer Lüfter (wäre aber beim Dual Core auch iwann nötig falls die Spiele so CPU lastig werden, dass die ka 3,6 GHZ Dual Core für very high einstellung brauch)
> +- Strom interessiert mich auch nur peripher
> +- Beide Prozessoren E8400/Q6600 gut übertaktbar
> +- Sollen die Spiele jetzt direkt so Multithreading-lastig werden?! KA iwie lastet Crysis mit der bombastischen Grafik und Physik kaum ein 3,0GHz Dual Core aus. Eher GPU-lastig



Also nen gewissen Pef.-Boost hab ich bei Crysis schon bemerkt, als ich von 3ghz DC auf 3Ghz QC umgestiegen bin. Aber ruckelig bleibt ruckelig  



> Was mich für den Quad Core stimmt:
> + 2 Kerne mehr für gleichen Preis
> + (angeblich) zukunftsicherer (Far Cry 2 und Alan wake etc. fressen auch (anscheinend) gerne schon am 3. bzw. 4. Kern. Bei Supreme Commander werden angeblich schon alle 4 Kerne genutzt mit ner auslastung von 30/40
> + Multithreading
> ...



Das ist es!! Bei gleichem Takt ist er schneller!! Aaaaber: Einen DC bringt man schneller auf 4Ghz... Es spricht schon einiges dafür, nen DC zu nehmen. Dennoch: Wer braucht schon 4Ghz?? 3reichen dicke. Und die bekommt man mit nem q6600/ q6700 auch hin.

Nochmals die Frage: Willst du ocen und hast keine Erfahrung oder willst du nicht ocen, weil du keine Erfahrung hast? Wenn du über OC im Notfall nachdenkst, nimm einen quad. Schau dir die heutigen Singleprozzies an. Man kann sie gar nicht so weit übertakten, damit aktuelle Spiele vernünftig darauf laufen. So wird es früher oder später auch den DCprozzies ergehen.
Und zu deiner Frage über dieser: Ein Intel Quad sind zwei aufeinander gepackte C2D. Das bedeutet, sie haben für zwei Kerne den gleichen Cache wie ein C2D. Nicht weniger oder gar den halben.
Ein q6600 hat zweimal 4MB zur Verfügung. Ein e6600 hat zweimal 2MB also einmal 4MB zur Verfügung.


----------



## harrydeluxe (22. Juli 2008)

- Ich hab keine OC Erfahrung

D.h. ich hab echt keine Ahnung wie das funktioniert, bzw. worauf man achten sollte, Risiken etc. etc. etc. . Müsste ich mich erstmal einlesen

- Auf der anderen Seite würde ich übertakten wenn trotzdem alles stabil läuft unter Last und ich mir keine Sorgen machen müsste von wegen der wird nach 2 Stunden Last zu heiß etc. und der müsste mindestens an die 3 bzw. 3,2 GHz rankommen. Würd mir auch nie ein Q6600 kaufen um den im Standardtakt laufen zu lassen ! Dann kann ich mir nämlich wirklich ein besseren Dual holen.

-Ist nicht auch jeder CPU verschieden und keiner kann mir garantieren, dass ich die 3GHz bzw. die 3,2 schaffe

-und wenn ich schon den Q6700 nehmen sollte, dann kann ich doch direkt zum Q9300 greifen ?!

-Wie gesagt ist noch alles offen !

Naja ist echt ne schwere Entscheidung und je länger ich grübel desto schneller kommt Nehalem


----------



## Zubunapy (22. Juli 2008)

harrydeluxe am 22.07.2008 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> -und wenn ich schon den Q6700 nehmen sollte, dann kann ich doch direkt zum Q9300 greifen ?!


Na scheiß die Wand lang!! Was willst du denn mit der Gurke?? Ein q6600 ist schon schneller als der q9300! Er mag hundert Mhz mehr haben, aber der kastrierte L2Cache macht ihn lahm. Außerdem hat er nen hohen FSB von 333Mhz und nen niedrigen Multiplikator. Dadurch eignet er sich eigentlich nicht zum ocen. Der q6700 hat nen Multi von 10. Jedes Mhz FSB bringt 10 Mhz Realtakt (logisch, aber ich erwähne es lieber nochmal). Der q6700 ist schon die beste Wahl, wenn es ein Quad sein soll, der trotzdem ordentlich Power hat. Ein q6600 eignet sich nur für sehr preisbewusste ocer. Seine 2,4Ghz sind nicht alzu schnell.

Fazit: Niemals nen q9300!!! Q6600 nur, wenn geoct WIRD. Q6700 immer.


----------



## harrydeluxe (22. Juli 2008)

Zubunapy am 22.07.2008 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> harrydeluxe am 22.07.2008 22:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist denn jetzt SSE 4.1 . ISt das nicht auch für die Zukunft wichtig ?


----------



## Zubunapy (22. Juli 2008)

harrydeluxe am 22.07.2008 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn jetzt SSE 4.1 . ISt das nicht auch für die Zukunft wichtig ?



Jain. SSE4.1 ist derzeitig noch langsamer als SSE3 (um bis zu 16. Von daher ist es nicht wirklich nötig. SSE4.2 wird mit Nehalem kommen. Erst dann kann man mit einer Profitierung von den neuen Befehlsmöglichkeiten rechnen. SSE4.1 bringt also noch nicht wirklich soo viel.


----------



## e-freak1 (22. Juli 2008)

Zubunapy am 22.07.2008 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Jain. SSE4.1 ist derzeitig noch langsamer als SSE3 (um bis zu 16. Von daher ist es nicht wirklich nötig. SSE4.2 wird mit Nehalem kommen. Erst dann kann man mit einer Profitierung von den neuen Befehlsmöglichkeiten rechnen. SSE4.1 bringt also noch nicht wirklich soo viel.



na hoffentlich haben intel den Compiler verbessert  ssse3 schneller als sse 4.1


----------



## Zubunapy (23. Juli 2008)

e-freak1 am 22.07.2008 23:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 22.07.2008 23:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau daran scheitert es bei 4.1  Aber bei 4.2 soll ja alles besser werden. Im Moment ist SSE3 aber noch das schnellste (und am weitesten verbreitete)


----------



## harrydeluxe (24. Juli 2008)

Frage: Welche Quad Core Prozessoren kommen denn für den Sockel 775 noch defenitiv ?  Nicht das es das jetzt mit dem Q9650 war. Der soll ja auch nach ein paar Monaten wieder eingestellt werden. Denn wenn ich jetzt Dual Core hole lohnt es sich ja nicht nachher dann doch wieder auf dein Q6600 oder Q9450/Q9550 umzusteigen. Wäre ja dann tatsächlich nur Geldrausschmiss. 

Würd jetzt nur ein Dual Core holen wenn ich ein Quad Core mit 3 GHz Ende nächsten Jahren für 150-200€ kriege

Noch was. Kriege ich den Q6600 defenitiv auf 3,0-3,2 GHz mit Luftkühlung übertaktet, da ja jeder Prozessor individuell ist ? Nicht das ich jetzt ein Quad kaufe und den nicht über 2,6 GHz kriege


----------



## e-freak1 (24. Juli 2008)

harrydeluxe am 24.07.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was. Kriege ich den Q6600 defenitiv auf 3,0-3,2 GHz mit Luftkühlung übertaktet, da ja jeder Prozessor individuell ist ? Nicht das ich jetzt ein Quad kaufe und den nicht über 2,6 GHz kriege




http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/17016-how-intel-core-2-duo-quad-overclocking.html


mfg


----------



## harrydeluxe (24. Juli 2008)

Naja ich werd mal mit nem Kollegen darüber sprechen. Ich selber bin da unerfahren und es ist mir zu riskant. Wenn das geht dann überleg ich es mir mal mit dem Q6700 ansonsten nimm ich jetzt den E8400 und nächstes jahr den Q9650. Der wird dann wahrscheinlich auch zum Preis von 150 € - 200€ angeboten werden wegen Nehalem. Dann guck ich, dass ich für mein E 8400 noch ein 50€ Scheinchen krieg und gut ist.. Aber erstmal abwarten. Der E 8400 ist ja bei den aktuellen und nächsten Spielen denk ich mal noch lange nicht an seiner Grenze. Und ob ich jetzt mit 33 oder 35 Frames spiele ist mir egal. Flüssig ist Flüssig.


----------



## Zubunapy (24. Juli 2008)

harrydeluxe am 24.07.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was. Kriege ich den Q6600 defenitiv auf 3,0-3,2 GHz mit Luftkühlung übertaktet, da ja jeder Prozessor individuell ist ? Nicht das ich jetzt ein Quad kaufe und den nicht über 2,6 GHz kriege


Ne Garantie gibt es nicht. Aber bisher habe ich sehr selten was von weniger als 3Ghz gehört. Aber es kommt vor, dass nach 200Mhz Schluss ist.


----------



## klausbyte (24. Juli 2008)

harrydeluxe am 22.07.2008 02:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiss beruht der Q6700 auf der älteren Technologie und hat ein geringeren FSB. Hab auch gehört:  c2q sin ja immer noch einfach nur 2 core2duo komplexe iwie mit einander verbunden d.h. auf 4 kerne kommt die selbe cachegröße wie beim c2d auf 2 kerne was ein riesen nachteil bei einer solchen kerntaktfrequenz ist...
> bei denen ab 280 euro is das schon en bisserl anders aber bei den kleineren soll das noch so sein...


Hol dir halt n Phenom, die sind wenigsetns ordentlich Designed


----------



## harrydeluxe (24. Juli 2008)

klausbyte am 24.07.2008 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> harrydeluxe am 22.07.2008 02:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Joa wenn ich ne Heizung brauch mit tollen Design dann meld ich mich mal bei AMD


----------



## klausbyte (25. Juli 2008)

harrydeluxe am 24.07.2008 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 24.07.2008 16:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20 Watt im Idle ist doch keine Heizung :o


----------



## Zubunapy (25. Juli 2008)

klausbyte am 25.07.2008 01:38 schrieb:
			
		

> harrydeluxe am 24.07.2008 21:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und unter Last? Was fressen die da? Und vor allem: Werden sie heiß oder bleiben sie kühl?

Aber sagte man nicht sonst immer zum Pentium4 "Die kleinste Heizung der Welt"?


----------



## klausbyte (31. Juli 2008)

Der Phenom (mit AM2+ Board) hat allerdings einen großen Vorteil gegenüber den Core2: AMD versorgt die Cores separat mit Spannung, somit ist auch nur einer energiehungrig, wenn nur einer arbeitet. Bei Intel wird immer sofort die ganze CPU voll hochgefahren - zumindest, was die Spannung angeht. Das bringt recht viel, wenn wirklich nur ein Core ausgelastet wird.


----------



## messir (1. August 2008)

harrydeluxe am 24.07.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Welche Quad Core Prozessoren kommen denn für den Sockel 775 noch defenitiv ?  Nicht das es das jetzt mit dem Q9650 war. Der soll ja auch nach ein paar Monaten wieder eingestellt werden. Denn wenn ich jetzt Dual Core hole lohnt es sich ja nicht nachher dann doch wieder auf dein Q6600 oder Q9450/Q9550 umzusteigen. Wäre ja dann tatsächlich nur Geldrausschmiss.
> 
> Würd jetzt nur ein Dual Core holen wenn ich ein Quad Core mit 3 GHz Ende nächsten Jahren für 150-200€ kriege
> 
> Noch was. Kriege ich den Q6600 defenitiv auf 3,0-3,2 GHz mit Luftkühlung übertaktet, da ja jeder Prozessor individuell ist ? Nicht das ich jetzt ein Quad kaufe und den nicht über 2,6 GHz kriege




Mit der asus p5q kommst locker auf 3,2 sogar mehr. Kauf aber der Q6600 G0 step.. der lässt sich besser Oc.

Ich bin selber ein Hardcore fps gamer und kann dir von dualcore Heute abratten weil wenn heute, der 8600 noch locker für die neuste graka reicht , sieht es in 2-3 jahren übel aus lol. ( 2x3Ghz8400 Vs 4x3ghzQ6600 )

Ich selber habe nen E6400 auf 3,1 giga hoch und läuft schon seit 2 jahren fleissig in die kiste und bin sogar heute noch sehr zufireden, nun merke ich langsam das er für die neusten grakas wie zum beispiel ( 4850 ) zu schwach ist. deshalb kaufe ich mir jetzt nen Q6600 G0, gleisch ein wenig Oc und habe dann wieder ruhe für die näxte 2 bis 3 jahren 

Gruss.


----------



## roterstern (7. August 2008)

Korn86 am 19.07.2008 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 19.07.2008 17:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




denke auch, dass das zur zeit am sinnvollsten ist. denn ich schätze mal, dass der qx9770 in so 1 jahr für kaufbare 100-200€ erhältlich sein wird


----------



## roterstern (7. August 2008)

ImperialTW am 21.07.2008 23:48 schrieb:
			
		

> aber eine Sache funktioniert hier nicht: und zwar sobald man über Dual Core oder Quad Core Spricht, gehen die Meinungen in alle Richtungen. Man kennt sich überhaupt nicht mehr aus. Also was nun? E8400 oder Q6700? Oder was???



dual-core. die (erschwinglichen) quad-cores sind zur zeit nicht hyper-mega-burner in sachen leistung. und in 1-2 jahren kommt n neuer, besserer quad-core als der jetzige quad-core, der gleichviel kostet wie ein quad-core zur zeit. so meine theorie


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. August 2008)

japp sicher kommt ein besserer aber dann leider mit dem neuen sockel somit kannst dir dann ein neues board auch mit kaufen

also ich würde sagen bevor du dir einen e8400 kaufst kauf dir einen q6600 und übertakte den auf ca.3-3,2ghz der reicht sicher länger aus als der dualcore und da er nicht mehr kostet wie der e8400 ist es doch eher blödsinn jetzt den dualcore zu kaufen um in einem oder 2 jahren dann wieder ein neues bard mit einem neuen quad zu kaufen wenn der q6600 da noch reichen würde


----------



## Zubunapy (8. August 2008)

roterstern am 07.08.2008 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> dual-core. die (erschwinglichen) quad-cores sind zur zeit nicht hyper-mega-burner in sachen leistung. und in 1-2 jahren kommt n neuer, besserer quad-core als der jetzige quad-core, der gleichviel kostet wie ein quad-core zur zeit. so meine theorie


Meine Theorie ist, dass alle ein bis zwei Jahre eine neue Grafikkartengeneration rauskommt, von denen die Mainstreamversionen schneller sind als die vorangegangenen HighEndKarten. Und das zu gleichen Preis!!! Also warum heute eine HighEndKarte kaufen, wenn es in zwei Jahren eine Mainstreamkarte auch tut? Einfache Antwort: Die Leistung wird heute gebrauchet, nicht nächstes Jahr. Und wenn ich heute schon nen brauchbaren Vierkerner haben kann, welcher auch gewisse Vorteile gegenüber Zweikernern hat (wenn auch NOCH meist geringe), warum sollte ich dann zum gleichen Preis nen DualCore holen? Fakt ist, dass ein QuadCoreProzzie für alles, was auf dem Markt ist, ausreicht. Es ist egal, wiehoch er getaktet ist. Ob es nun ein Phenom mit 1,8ghz ist oder ein C2Q mit 3,2. Am Ende sind sie alle ausreichend schnell für alle aktuellen Programme und Spiele.


----------



## roterstern (8. August 2008)

Soldat0815 am 07.08.2008 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> japp sicher kommt ein besserer aber dann leider mit dem neuen sockel somit kannst dir dann ein neues board auch mit kaufen
> 
> also ich würde sagen bevor du dir einen e8400 kaufst kauf dir einen q6600 und übertakte den auf ca.3-3,2ghz der reicht sicher länger aus als der dualcore und da er nicht mehr kostet wie der e8400 ist es doch eher blödsinn jetzt den dualcore zu kaufen um in einem oder 2 jahren dann wieder ein neues bard mit einem neuen quad zu kaufen wenn der q6600 da noch reichen würde



ja, das wäre der nachteil mit dem mainboard. aber was bringt mir t-shirt der größe xl zu kaufen, das ich erst in einem jahr tragen kann, da ich zur zeit L trage ^^ 
man sollte schon, für heute und jetzt kaufen. meine jetzt nicht, dass man überhaupt nicht darauf zu achten braucht, was evtl noch kommen könnte, wie z.b. nehalem, aber bis dahin dauerts noch ne weile. n dual-core, e8400, reicht noch 2 jahre (einfach so eine theorie) danach würde ich sagen dass man umsteigen sollte, wenn man zumindest im leistungsmittelfeld bleiben möchte.
genauer meine ich: wenn dual-core, dann einen ziemlich guten (e8400) , sonst eher quadcore (q6600 oder so)

und: was vergessen wird ist der "verbrauch", bei e8400  65W, bei q6600  105w. dies ergibt eine differenz von 40W, das ist ziemlich viel, finde ich. und wenn den q6600 noch übertaktest, dann hast so rund den doppelten verbrauch eines e8400.


----------



## ImperialTW (9. August 2008)

kurz gesagt: sowol ein E8400 als auch ein Q6600 reichen heute, morgen reichen beide nicht mehr. ABER: der 4 Kerner reich länger!


----------



## Zubunapy (9. August 2008)

ImperialTW am 09.08.2008 00:48 schrieb:
			
		

> kurz gesagt: sowol ein E8400 als auch ein Q6600 reichen heute, morgen reichen beide nicht mehr. ABER: der 4 Kerner reich länger!


Also doch ein bisschen länger gesagt: Ein e8400 reicht bis morgen mittag, ein q6600 bis morgen nachmittag


----------



## roterstern (9. August 2008)

Zubunapy am 09.08.2008 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ImperialTW am 09.08.2008 00:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schon irgendwie ^^


----------

